# Looks like I've caught the bug



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

As I've posted before I here recently just got myself a M9. Kinda of a pat on the shoulder for doing well last semester / xmass gift to myself. Well not even two months now and I'm really thinking about picking up the P99 in O.D. green. Though to tell you the truth I really don't know what I'm looking for or what is worth wild. The only time I truly held / pulled the trigger on a P99 for a traning course. Though like most things in life you do it once and its like you can't get enough of it :mrgreen: AnyWays any details you have would help.

Thanks.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, the OD green ones that are new have the QA trigger - it is like a Glock/XD trigger, but only heavier. U want the nice A/S trigger. 

Unfortunately, the green P99s are only in QA, unless U buy a green one thats used with the pre 2004 frame. That's when they stopped importing the A/S in green. I really would like a green framed P99 too


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

By chance (truly hope this isn't a stupid question) is it at all possible to get a threaded barrel on a P99. If so how hard would it be to find one?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Jarvis and 1 other after barrel company used to make them. U could order a replacement barrel and pay a bit extra to have it threaded. They no longer hav ethe barrels listed on the website. At 1 point, I heard that they had some extras,a nd U could call and still get 1 done. Not sure now...

Earl has them forsale, but he charges prices that are from another universe. I think Uncut mentioned that they were like $400 or so. I don't think that is worth it, personally.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

last i knew, they had them in one of my catalogs......*gunsnstuff.net *they are stainless steel and run $100. never bought one so i can't vouch for the quality. you have the option of standard length, extended and ported, and extended and threaded. i'm pretty sure that the P99 was listed


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

Yuppers...
The Factory threaded barrel is $400 from Earl's......
I think it is well worth the price if you want one... It is a no worry, 100% reliable drop in barrel...what can not be said from Jarvis


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow thats pretty up there on the price bar. Is it at all possible to just order a P99, O.D green, and a threaded barrel? Sorry if this is a stupid question. I'm just trying to get all my facts before I start my search.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

LoneWolf said:


> Wow thats pretty up there on the price bar. Is it at all possible to just order a P99, O.D green, and a threaded barrel? Sorry if this is a stupid question. I'm just trying to get all my facts before I start my search.


No, Walther does not sell P99s w/ threaded barrels in the USA.


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Well that sucks, guess its plain B. I'll figure out which one I want the most (OD green one or hard chrome). Then when funds allow it splurg for the extra barrel. But thanks for the reply Ship. :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

LoneWolf said:


> Well that sucks, guess its plain B. I'll figure out which one I want the most (OD green one or hard chrome). Then when funds allow it splurg for the extra barrel. But thanks for the reply Ship. :smt023


Actually, they do not make a version in hard chrome. I did that on my own. All mine were all black when I bought them. I sent the slides off somewhere for that.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

You could call Earl and ask him if there is anything used he has.....
I know I know... he has steep prices... but you can count on the man when needed... and he will not sell you junk
He does not list all that he has in the shop on his webpage... give the guy a call and find out... but that is just me....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I don't know if even Earl can get a green A/S for ya in the new frame

And, I'd avoid his hard chrome price. If he has what ya want - hard chrome it after ya get it for 1/2 the cost.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

I have to agree with Shipwreck... I would get it hardchromed elsewhere....

Shipwreck what I ment when I reffered Lonewolf to Earls for the green "AS" is not that Earl can get it, but custom built it out of a "QA" frame...
I hate to sound like a broken record.. but like to give people all their options...
If $ is a factor stay away from the new stuff at Earl's ... but call for used stuff...
call Earl's if you need something that is not in stock @ S&W and you are in a hurry to get it.... otherwise try elsewhere he is not cheap...... but at the same time look at how prices over the last year and a half have increased with S&W too.... last year I bought 3 P99's NIB from Dealers for under $450 out the door each... you can't find those deals anymore...


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow thanks guys for replying, every piece of info I get allows me to steep that much closer to picking her up. With shipping her off to get hard chromed what is my price range I should be expecting? Also would it be cheaper to pick up the S&W version and if so whats the diffrence (or is there one)? Thanks again guys and I'm sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U are looking at probably $115-$130 or so to hard chrome the slide. If ya go w/ Tripp research, I think he charges about $115 now w/ return shipping.

If U ask, he can put a black polymer finish on the decocker button and the extractor. I think that looks better for the 2 tone appearance than hard chroming everything. I've seen some USP slides with a chromed extractor, and I don't like it as much.

A SW99 would be cheaper, but remember, they were discontinued at the end of 2005 - this is the clone of the A/S P99. They still make the SW990L - which is basically a clone of the QA. But I typically see them for nearly the cost of a P99 now. 

U can still find new SW99s if U look hard enough. That would be a bit cheaper if U can find one.


----------

